# Garage Doors.



## Lonsdale73 (18 Jan 2019)

My workshop is a single garage with an up and over (U&O)door. In an ideal world, I'd live on a farm in the middle of nowhere with ample outbuildings to convert into the 'perfect' workshop but as that's never going to happen, next best thing would be to replace the U&O with a pair of wooden, side-hinged doors. For all the U&O's shortcomings, one problem I don't have in the garage / workshop is one of damp. My mitre guillotine lived in there perfectly happy from new without a hint of rust on its cast iron work surface till I moved it into the log cabin for 'safekeeping' during the last re-jig and there's very little evidence of rust on anything else that's only ever been homed in the garage.

My concern is would changing door type run the risk of damp becoming a problem?


----------



## Lonsdale73 (24 Jan 2019)

I seem to have a knack for finding questions for which there are no answers.


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 Jan 2019)

I don't see how changing from a steel U&O door to a well-made and well-fitting pair of wooden doors is going to increase damp. On the contrary I would expect them to offer better insulation, for a start.

Nice project.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (27 Jan 2019)

I'm not sure why the U&O works as well as it does as it's very far from hermetically sealed!

I would love to make the doors myself but fear my limited skills would compromise both the "well made and well fitted" criteria.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Jan 2019)

Lonsdale73":f637o5r3 said:


> .......My concern is would changing door type run the risk of damp becoming a problem?



I can't think of any way in which they could make the situation worse, unless the workshop relies on gaps around the door for ventilation. For this to make a difference it would probably need to have a damp problem in the first place.


----------

